# My first time in the Scioto River!



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I recently made a trip to central Ohio and a few anglers gave me some tips on where to go. I found a couple nice spots on my own and ended up being pretty successful considering the conditions of the river. It was my first time there so I didn't really know what a normal water level was or if the visibility was even close to normal.Anyways I used my inner FISHstincts and got into some cool fish on my first visit to the mighty Scioto! Go check out my live action report and comment down below where I should visit next near Columbus! Thanks guys and TIGHT LINES!! 

PS: I really want to find a solid spot for some Hybrid Striped Bass!!! If you know any good spillways or Dams let me know!!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Buckeye Lake


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

It looks like a place near my job in Grandview right at Grandview and Dublin road. There are several spots around here that I drive past and think...I gotta stop and fish it. There is a ton of water but I absolutely never see anybody fishing.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice video! It's hard to beat catching those big river saugeye and smallies!!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

sciota is a jewel, I fish it north near marion county, crappie, tons of smallies, sauger, occasional pike,


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Buckeye Lake


I have heard a lot about that Lake. I might have to take a trip there!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

odell daniel said:


> sciota is a jewel, I fish it north near marion county, crappie, tons of smallies, sauger, occasional pike,


I was hoping to hook into a Pike for sure that would have blown my mind!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Never done fishing said:


> Nice video! It's hard to beat catching those big river saugeye and smallies!!


Heck yea man cannot beat river smallies and saugeye anytime of the week! You ever catch any musky from scioto?


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Clevelandtocolumbus said:


> It looks like a place near my job in Grandview right at Grandview and Dublin road. There are several spots around here that I drive past and think...I gotta stop and fish it. There is a ton of water but I absolutely never see anybody fishing.


Some of my best fishing comes from areas where I dont see much pressure!! those are my first options always! Let me know if you catch anything there!


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Heck yea man cannot beat river smallies and saugeye anytime of the week! You ever catch any musky from scioto?


No, I am still searching for my first. I tried Alum below spillway today, but no luck. I have never really targeted them before, so I am not too disappointed I didn't catch one. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

Best place for musky is Alum. Either the lake itself or the pool directly below the dam. When the spillway flow is low they hold at the base of the dam. Cool underwear video of some on YouTube


----------



## Camh55 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey was just wondering if tou knew any bank fishing apots around the hilliard dublin area it seems i fish the river like 50 timex a month but only catch fish one day but when i do i catch a ton and as great as that is im looking for someplace where if i stay for a couple jours my chances are pretty good


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Camh55 said:


> Hey was just wondering if tou knew any bank fishing apots around the hilliard dublin area it seems i fish the river like 50 timex a month but only catch fish one day but when i do i catch a ton and as great as that is im looking for someplace where if i stay for a couple jours my chances are pretty good


Sorry man I am not too familiar with that area but I would make google maps your best friend! find parking spots or dams and spillways!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Heck yea man cannot beat river smallies and saugeye anytime of the week! You ever catch any musky from scioto?


haven't seen any musky up my way...could be there though,


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Heck yea man cannot beat river smallies and saugeye anytime of the week! You ever catch any musky from scioto?



You can find muskie in the Scioto anywhere south of greenlawn. Some of them are coming from alum and other fish come from the Ohio river. There's not very many of them in there. It's pretty rare, but big muskies are caught out of there time to time. It's not like fishing at Alum, guys fishing the scioto regularly will say they maybe have caught 2 or 3 muskie overall and it's a big deal if anybody catches one that's over 40 inches.


----------

